# Young Fedor Emelianenko pictures



## fedor66 (Jul 14, 2007)

If you can all try and find pictures of him as a teen that would be great im intrested in what he looked like back than!


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

fedor66 said:


> If you can all try and find pictures of him as a teen that would be great im intrested in what he looked like back than!


:thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## fedor66 (Jul 14, 2007)

Cptmats said:


> :thumb02::thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


Got anymore lol iv'e seen this one and hes like 20-22 there


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

better ?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

These are awesome.

Fedor's dad was skinny, and his mom didn't look big, where did that trucklike frame come from?


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> These are awesome.
> 
> Fedor's dad was skinny, and his mom didn't look big, where did that trucklike frame come from?


Im guessing its the mega mass 2000. lol fedor was pretty scrauny when he was young too !


Somthing i found funny, in the pic where his dad is holding him he looks to be about 8-10 months old, yet you can still tell exactly who it is !


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Alek is such a serial killer if he didn't get into mma.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Cptmats said:


> better ?


Haha awesome man. + rep :thumbsup:


----------



## VincentPriceOne (Jan 30, 2010)

here some great pics, not young but good.
the last one isnt fedor, but its funny:thumb02:.


----------



## Nomale (Apr 22, 2007)

*Old Fedor *

This painting by Eduard von Grützner is supposed to be 
"Falstaff", a Shakespeare character. 

But isn't it obvious that he must've had some sort of vision about the greatest fighter of the future in his older days? In which the retired Fedor, sitting in a rocking chair, is asked by an interviewer how he managed to survive the supplex by Randleman.


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

He was ripped in his younger days


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

Very cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Haha he is perfectly recognisable, even as a baby.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

russian wallpaper sucks!


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

aleks looks like hes going to kill someone in everyone of his pictures.


----------



## Messiah=Fedor (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

sick pic^^


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Indestructibl3 said:


> Haha he is perfectly recognisable, even as a baby.


yeah. That face lol


----------



## Cptmats (Dec 27, 2009)

what kind of complete tool would neg rep me for anything i posted in this thread......at least have the guts to sign your name !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Messiah=Fedor (Feb 9, 2010)

Ground'N'Pound5 said:


> sick pic^^


thanks man. btw these pics are hilarious


----------

